# What do you think of this?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I use the beeper function on re-call quite often. I actually use my nick function rarely. But I never thought about using the beeper as a clicker. I'm sure it would work just fine also, it's just equating the sound with the action. The trick with any collar is getting the dog to understand the connection between the sound or nick and what you want the behavior to be.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah... I use e-collars with my kiddos and rarely actually USE them, they are more "safety devices" than anything at this point... but i found the clicker/beeper concept interesting.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha ha, Ashley at first I thought you were joking you used them on two legged kiddos! 

I don't think I could do this. I am very uncoordinated and it takes a lot for me to use the clicker. I actually gave that up because i was so slow......I would probably use the tone so wrong if I had to use it two ways like that. I can't even imagine the consequences for my girls if I tried that...eek.


----------

